
UMass vs. WPI for CS Degree with AI/ML Focus? - martin_e
My kid got accepted to both Worcester Polytechnic Institute and University of Massachusetts Amherst.  His interest lies in AI, Machine Learning, Data Science and Robotics.<p>I&#x27;d appreciate opinion on which of the two might make a better choice for these fields and why.<p>Thanks.
======
leed25d
UMASS, Amherst FTW.

